# Couple of Questions...Fur/Squeaker...



## Cheveyo (Aug 1, 2011)

Just recently commissioned a suit and now researching materials.  Having a little trouble deciding on a fur, found this one from* Distinctive Fabric* that I like (the beige one) but then realized it is dry clean only, wanting something hand washable.  So the question stands, is there something similar out there in a greyish shade, 2" pile, and washable?  Looked through the list in the sticky thread but didn't find anything.  Darker grey shades would be preferred.

Next question, squeaker, I know its been asked before but never can find a clear answer.  Wanting to be able to pull off squeaking words, but not excessively loud as to become annoying.  Is there any particular kind that would be easier.  I've heard of taking them from dog toys etc, found places to order just the squeaker for 50 cents or less...but how to go about rigging them to talk with is beyond me.  Prefer not to have one so small its easy to swallow, either be able to attach a straw or something to rig into the mouth that will be able to talk/blow into, no movable jaw so it will be easier to conceal.  Trying to come up with a way to rig it right so taking a drink of water...or tastier beverages, wont become a potential hazard.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 1, 2011)

Find flux the kangaroo on FA and ask him.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kironeem/
He squeaks.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 1, 2011)

To do the talking you take the squeeker, there's a small piece the air comes out. you remove that, put it between your lips talk through it.


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

For the speaker problem. I guess you could attach it to a Y-Shaped straw of an appropriate length and trap the speaker route with a nylon stocking (or a simar fabric which allows air through and not liquid).


----------

